# Winter Was Hard



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kronos Quartet
Winter Was Hard

Release Date 1989
Duration01:07:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date1987 - 1988

a well performed 
Adagio for strings by
Samuel Barber 

3.5


----------

